# Slingshot v. floppy disk



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sure there are many of you that remembers using the small floppy disks from the 90s. Well, I found a few of my old ones from school and decided to have a little bit of fun. I used my bigdh2000 frame dedicated to my youngest. Shot partial butterfly at used 11mm balls.

I'm not sure of the distance, but had some fun shooting at a different type of target.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A new concept in disk erasure !!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good times !


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

That final explosion is so much fun to watch. Glad you like the frame.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like fun!!!


----------

